# apache und domain-separierte SSL-Certifikate mit GNUTLS



## rethus (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe GNUTLS schon für meinen Server eingerichtet und es läuft.
Nun wollte ich eine weitere Domain (auf derselben IP) mit einem eigenen Zertifikat ausstatten, bekomme aber das Problem, dass er immer nur das zuerst eingerichtete Zertifikat angegeben wird.

Hier einmal meine Konfig und ein Paar infos zur Übersicht und zum besseren Verständnis:

*apache2ctl -t -D DUMP_VHOSTS*


```
78.46.21.244:443       is a NameVirtualHost
         default server base.de (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/01_ssl_base.conf:4)
         port 443 namevhost base.de (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/01_ssl_base.conf:4)
         port 443 namevhost streaming-united.de (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/02_ssl_streaming-united.conf:4)
```

Demnach ist es also geladen...
Gebe ich aber https://streaming-united.de ein, wird das wildcard-zertifikat des Servers geladen.
In /etc/apache/sites-aviable/ hab ich als 01_ssl_base.conf das Wildcard-Zertifikat des Servers, und als 02_ssl_streaming-united.conf dass der neu einzurichtenden Domain.
Beide wurden mit a2ensite geladen und wie obige ausgabe zeigt, auch richtig erkannt.

Warum gibt aber der Server für die neue Domain das Wildcard-Zertifikat aus, wenn doch ein eigener Config-Bereich für die Domain besteht?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, woran dass liegen kann?


----------

